# Euclid Creek



## MadMax1 (Aug 27, 2012)

How far can they go up?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 1morecast (Jun 13, 2007)

to the damn right behind the gas stations south of rt 2/90, there was talk of taking down the damn, then they could run the whole metro park area, though very little water most of the time. Lived over there growing up, caught some great salmon, a speckle trout and plenty steely back in the day.


----------



## MadMax1 (Aug 27, 2012)

Gotcha, i knew there was that concrete hole over there by the Speedway but didn't know it was an obstruction for them... How funny would that be - putting on waders and going to fish the 'gas station hole'. There's probably 30 of em just sitting in there too 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

1morecast said:


> to the damn right behind the gas stations south of rt 2/90, there was talk of taking down the damn, then they could run the whole metro park area, though very little water most of the time. Lived over there growing up, caught some great salmon, a speckle trout and plenty steely back in the day.


You would think so but that spot is very hit or miss and it gets hit hard. There is trash all around there and usually a bum. I have been there probably 15 times over the last 10 years and have caught fish 3 times. The few times I did catch fish I hammered them. I only fish it in a time crunch as it's 10 minutes from my house. I hope it comes down as Euclid Creek runs through my back yard.


----------



## MadMax1 (Aug 27, 2012)

Haha - cool to know somebody's fished it! Lol... The great outdoors


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## W DeMarco (Apr 23, 2013)

Euclid Creek had a nice early run this year with a good bunch of salmon showing up. After all of the blow outs over the past couple of weeks I expected some more decent action there but I'm becoming cynical. I talk to all of the regulars down there at least once a week and no one has been hitting or even seeing much. 

Outside of the gas station which BLOWS, and wildwood everything in between is private.


----------



## BobcatJB (Mar 30, 2005)

I consistently see steelhead in Euclid Creek in late August each year. They make it over the obstacle, as well.


----------

